# Fender Telecoustic



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I just found this, and damn am i ever in love! It's a Fender acoustic, in the shape of a Telecaster. I think i found the acoustic im going to buy! I found a guy who will sell it to me for 240, so i'll try it out and hope it feels and sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

MMMM I have a Fender Stratacoustic and its awesome! Unplugged is a little blah but, plugged in its great! The action is a little high but that can be fixed


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This brings back memories of a similar acoustic that I used to own that had a Tele style shape as well. It was the same colour but it was made by Kramer. I eventually ended up doing a trade in for a Simon and Patrick guitar which I still own. I hope yours sounds good acoustically as my Kramer wasn't very good in that regard.


----------



## deedublyou (Apr 27, 2009)

Lots of people focus on what this guitar isn't, but I'm really enjoying mine, enjoying what it's good at: plugged-in flexibility, and quiet couch-time practice that doesn't disturb the rest of the house. On stage and in the studio, I run mine through an acoustic amp (Marshall as50) to get a very nice acoustic sound due to the Fishman preamp, or switch it to a MusicMan 112-65 amp and I'm playing a real telecaster. It works well for finger-picking, slide, strum, leads... a rugged, very weird and multi-talented instrument for cheap. It took a minor amount of setting up to play nicely. Only complaint - it's unbalanced. I feel I should put a brick inside it so the neck doesn't point down when I'm standing up with it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have two godin acousticasters, which i play constantly, so i'd be curious to know if the fenders measure up.


----------



## justneal (Jan 17, 2012)

i have a gold one, with some way wounds, first thing i couldn't believe is how loud it is plugged in compared to my bullett strat, i find the tone can get very bittey fast if you don't control the pre-amp, but it has a amazing neck, if i had a squire tele, i'd swap it over


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've always wanted to try one of those, they look great.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

I rented one for a short while. After eight hours on my workbench I gave up trying to polish a turd. You get what you pay for.
Don't worry David, your Acousticasters have nothing to fear.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

deedublyou said:


> Lots of people focus on what this guitar isn't, but I'm really enjoying mine, enjoying what it's good at: plugged-in flexibility, and quiet couch-time practice that doesn't disturb the rest of the house. On stage and in the studio, I run mine through an acoustic amp (Marshall as50) to get a very nice acoustic sound due to the Fishman preamp, or switch it to a MusicMan 112-65 amp and I'm playing a real telecaster. It works well for finger-picking, slide, strum, leads... a rugged, very weird and multi-talented instrument for cheap. It took a minor amount of setting up to play nicely. Only complaint - it's unbalanced. I feel I should put a brick inside it so the neck doesn't point down when I'm standing up with it.


I just picked up a crafted in china version of this guitar a few days ago for a few dollars more than what I felt it was worth from a local pawn shop.

The strings were old, and it was scratched up in a ridiculous way. The idea of a tele neck bolted onto a Telecaster shaped fiberglass bowl, with fishman technology intrigued me. 

I have let it get settled to the humidity of my home and done minor adjustment to the truss rod. The action is greatly improved. When I decide what strings to try, I will do a fret board clean up and polish; then dig a little deeper into the set up.

There seems to be not much love for these and a lot of negative talk about what the Telecoustic isn't.

Seems to be a great couch guitar for noodling that sports a real Tele electric guitar neck. It stays in tune, has an on board tuner, and takes very little volume control adjustment at the guitar when plugged into an amp to sound somewhat respectable for dead strings. 

I have yet to try it through my board, or an acoustic amp.

I have only tried it with one leather strap, and there is no neck dive.

Pictures will follow in a few days or so.

This Fender Telecoustic guitar has made me look at my 31 year old K. Yairi again that has been sitting idle for years. I have since restrung it and given it a much deserved set up. I now remember how awesome a good acoustic can be and want to play it again.

The Telecoustic will be an ongoing noodling, leave it out on the stand project guitar. For some reason I want to play this Chinese guitar.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I finally have the Fender Telecoustic set up and quite playable. I put a fresh set of D'Addario Phosphor Bronze 11-52 strings. The old strings were heavier, dirty and dead.

It is noticeably louder now and only slightly cigar boxy unplugged. Plugged in a Fender amp it sounds quite good. Don't expect it to sound like a $3500 Martin or Taylor. Only about 1/4 to 1/3 of the volume knob is all you need to get it to sound surprisingly good. Full bass, 1/2 mid, and no more than 1/2 treble settings on the Fishman controls and it sounds acoustically full and bright. In fact it is pretty damn loud at this setting. If the volume goes beyond 1/2, it begins too sound tinny. The Telecaster neck feels low end, but very fast and playable. Bar chords are a breeze, and you can solo all the way up the neck with ease. In all, a pretty good $130 pawn shop find.

I spent a fair amount of time getting the guitar acclimatised to my house and working the truss rod to near perfection with the old strings. Eventually the fourth fret seemed to be a touch high after a few days, with minor buzzing on the second fret and nothing in the third fret.

I took off the old strings, dressed and leveled the necessary frets, (minimal); polished the rest. I cleaned and oiled the rosewood fret board, then installed the new strings. Everything has been rock solid for the last 3 days and it has been staying in relative good tune for new strings.

It is a keeper for the time being. I always wanted a bolt on electric guitar neck on an acoustic.


----------

